# Husky 30 gallon air compressor



## Brandon (7 mo ago)

Hello. Not sure if anyone would know but my compressor just sprung a leak. It’ll power on and cutoff no problem but there’s a little black tube that connects from the electrical switch to the top of the tank. This blows out air continuously despite me replacing the electrical switch.

I’ve read where this is a common issue and it’s called the unloader valve. However I’m not sure how to remedy the issue as I’ve now purchased 2 new switches to run the compressor, one was oem and one was universal. Both are wired correctly but the air continuously bleeds while under compression and while compressor is kicked off.

The air compressor I have is a husky 30 gallon portable and I’m just not sure what steps to take to remedy this problem. My mind tells me the needle valve assembly that connects to the bottom of the compressor switch should be pressure sensitive and open and close somehow. However, looking Under the switch it seems to have absolutely no electrical or mechanical mechanism to do this yet it’s all installed 100% correctly.

Anyone know a remedy or what I’m missing to check? Thanks


edit - also to note the new switch came with a brand new 90 degree unloaded valve installed but it is constantly in the open position bleeding out air


----------



## Brandon (7 mo ago)

Well after finally removing the piston pump and the metal air line and sliding out of way I removed the valve assembly there. Inside was my check valve. Had a little piece of trash in it and that was the problem. Feel dumb but at least I figured it out in decent time


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Brandon,

Yes your problem is the check valve not the pressure switch, it is a maintenance part that fails often like a belt or air filter element. that is what you need to fix something like this:

https://www.amazon.com/tank-Check-v...t=&hvlocphy=9061247&hvtargid=pla-897422395639. 

After a compressor runs up to set cut off pressure, the head unloader valve opens and _*stays*_ open and that is perfectly normal operation. If your check valve leaks the head unloader will keep venting until the low pressure trips compressor back on or the air tank is empty. Remove the old check valve and take it to Grainger, they can help you with a replacement, check valves don't cost very much.

Stephen



Brandon said:


> Hello. Not sure if anyone would know but my compressor just sprung a leak. It’ll power on and cutoff no problem but there’s a little black tube that connects from the electrical switch to the top of the tank. This blows out air continuously despite me replacing the electrical switch.
> 
> I’ve read where this is a common issue and it’s called the unloader valve. However I’m not sure how to remedy the issue as I’ve now purchased 2 new switches to run the compressor, one was oem and one was universal. Both are wired correctly but the air continuously bleeds while under compression and while compressor is kicked off.
> 
> ...


----------

